# Gone in 15 seconds!



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

First time i fed my Caribas a little mouse (sorry no morbid pics), i always use feeder fish but never had the heart to sacrifice a mammal...i tought it would be dirty and difficult but voile...it was very easy and clean, i just put it in the tank and 4-5 seconds later the first Cariba (a little one) attack while it was swimming







, then the remaining 10 monsters did their thing and 10 seconds later...no skull, no fur, no tail, no mouse...i saw some blood but there are not leftovers and my Caribas seems pretty happy.

I will clean my tank tomorrow (again) just in case, i don't want my Caribas to get sick...and maybe i won't feed them with mammals again...i was curious now i'm not







!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Must do my duty. Off to _Feeding Discussion._


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

come on you know you enjoyed that carnage, next time get pics


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Birdman said:


> come on you know you enjoyed that carnage, next time get pics


 No, please don't.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree - after those disembowelled (sp?) rat pics, I've had my fair share as well...


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

yeee,yeee,yeee pics are good!!

Take some next time!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Birdman said:
> 
> 
> > come on you know you enjoyed that carnage, next time get pics
> ...










yes please dont


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its a trip how you owners of ferocious P's get all disgusted and feel pitty after feeding mice







Ill have my share someday..


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I don't like to put live animals in my tank. I could not watch my fish eat a poor mouse or rat. Anyway in england it is against the law to feed live mammals to pets.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I dunno, I love that sh*t! I don't do it often but when I do I LOVE IT! Forget mice, I want mine to get big enough to take out larger mammals... Like RATS, or minature pigs, like Guini pigs! It's gross but it's nature. In the wild they'd take down some MUCH bigger prey than a mouse! Plus who has ever had a house with mice. I HATE MICE. Filthy creatures getting into your sh*t, so I am doing the world a favor and so are you Mr.Hannibal! Oh and post some pics next time! People don't have to look at it! But I will!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My buddy feeds his rats and so will I when mine are bigger


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Listen to all these chumps, oh please don't show pictures - I'll have nightmares! Thought you guys were down with the fury. Chumps...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Call us strange.... but, some of us actually admire the piranha for non-homicidal reasons. I don't need to see them rip apart a rat to know they can. I also don't feel like picking hair out of my tank and from the filters. Have fun with your sado-machoist ways, post pictures to, I don't need to click on it. Go nuts!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Call us strange.... but, some of us actually admire the piranha for non-homicidal reasons. I don't need to see them rip apart a rat to know they can. I also don't feel like picking hair out of my tank and from the filters. Have fun with your sado-machoist ways, post pictures to, I don't need to click on it. Go nuts!


 I completely understand, and I am not condoning this in anyway. I have never fed my fish a mouse and probably never will - hell, I hardly ever use feeders. It's just that it always seems that everyone on this site talks about how cool it is to watch sh*t like that - then to have some people be outright disgusted. Oh well, I shouldn't have generalized.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

sh*t happens, post pics


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> sh*t happens, post pics


 lol, wise words


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice.....







congrads on the carnage


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SOME LIKE IT SOME DONT BIG DEAL I DONT MIND MYSELF IVE SEEN WORSE ON THE STREETS AND ON HIGHWAYS


----------

